

For SxSW goers: find out if isScobleInThisRoom.com?  - luckyisgood
http://www.isscobleinthisroom.com/

======
luckyisgood
Or: "How can you tell you're an internet celebrity? By having people code your
name into a web app".

~~~
Udo
Yes. I mean, I do love Robert, he's an awesome guy, but... _seriously_? Who
does something like that? Then, I actually read the front page:

" _It was coded by Tom Scott (email, Twitter), who isn't going to SxSW,
doesn't really know who Scoble is, and is a bit worried that he's actually
being too sarcastic about something he doesn't understand._ "

Sounds about right ;-)

------
trotsky
If you made the same thing for your ex-girlfriend, she'd probably be able to
get a restraining order against you.

------
BrainScraps
#actuallyWINNING Which is pretty much the opposite of Charlie Sheen #WINNING

